# Wrath of the Titans - Blu-ray Review



## Jon Liu (May 21, 2007)

[img]http://www.hometheatershack.com/gallery/file.php?n=8958[/img]*Title: Wrath of the Titans
Starring: Sam Worthington, Liam Neeson, Ralph Feinnes, Danny Huston, Rosamund Pike, Edgar Ramirez, Bill Nighy
Directed by: Jonathan Liebesman
Written by: Dan Mazeau, David Johnson
Studio: Warner Brothers
Rated: PG-13
Runtime: 99 Minutes
Blu-Ray Release Date: June 26, 2012* 

*Movie:* :3stars:
*Video:* :4.5stars:
*Audio:* :4.5stars: 
*Extras:* :1.5stars: 
*HTS Overall Score:*78



[img]http://www.hometheatershack.com/gallery/file.php?n=8959[/img]*Summary:* 

'Wrath of the Titans' is the continuation story of Perseus, the half-man, half-god, son of Zeus. After Perseus saved the world from the clutches of Hades in 'Clash of the Titans' he settles down as a normal man who tries to raise a family under the guise as a common fisherman. Humanity relies less on worship of the deities after the fall of Hades and the result is the waning of their godly power. Perseus (Worthington) is requested by his father, Zeus (Neeson), to help him, along with Hades (Feinnes), Poseidon (Huston) and Ares (Ramirez) hold back the forces of darkness as the power of the Gods dwindles. While the Gods travel to support the walls of the underworld prison of Tartarus, a plot between Hades and Ares to capture Zeus unfurls. They are required to drain Zeus of his power in order to strengthen and break the father of Zeus and Hades, Kronos free from the underworld prison.

When Zeus initially approached Perseus to help in their cause, Perseus decides he does not want any part of their battle, but as he quickly learns of Zeus' imminent capture, and the powers of the underworld begin to be unleashed upon the world, he is left no choice but to take up his sword and fight to stop evil and retrieve his captive father. As he begins his quest to the depths of Tartarus, he is instructed to find Hephaestus, the fallen god, who built Tartarus to gain entrance into the prison. In order to do so he must seek out the aid of the son of Poseidon; who is the only one who knows the location of the island that Hephaestus resides on. Poseidon's son, Agenor (Kebbell), is unknowingly under the capture of Perseus' friend, Queen Andromeda (Pike), whom he must convince to let Agenor help him. Under the condition that Andromeda be a part of the quest, Agenor, Perseus, and Agenor set off to find the lost island that Hephaestus lives on, in order to continue their overarching quest of saving Zeus.

[img]http://www.hometheatershack.com/gallery/file.php?n=8960[/img]'Wrath of the Titans' is interesting to me, in that, it actually supersedes 'Clash of the Titans' remake in almost every way; not very often can a sequel do that. 'Wrath of the Titans' is by no means a great film, but I found myself thoroughly interested and captivated throughout the entirety of the film. A while ago, I went back to watch the original 'Clash of the Titans' film from 1981 and found myself bored to tears. What I remember as being an exciting film had now become dated material that I would not care to forget. That opinion may be blasphemy to some, but to me the nostalgia factor alone could not carry the movie. Maybe I was more enthralled by the epic scale of the more modern Titans rendition, but it also could be the advancement in movie-making magic that makes a film like this more interesting than the original.


*Rating:* 

Rated PG-13 for intense sequences of fantasy violence and action



[img]http://www.hometheatershack.com/gallery/file.php?n=8961[/img]*Video:* :4.5stars:

'Wrath of the Titans' is presented to home video users with a fantastic transfer. Contrast is stark and very fitting for the various settings, ranging from blistering outdoor sequences to dreary darkened caverns. Black levels never falter and detail is constantly resolved even in the darkest sequences. While colors are mostly muted they still have plenty of pop; especially notable are the colors that create the molten lava and scorched rock in the later sequences. Being highly glittered with CGI, I was worried that it would come across as hokey, however, all the computer generated portions are seamlessly interwoven and never detracting from the movie. It also notable that this transfer doesn't suffer from the same over-glow that 'Clash of the Titans' had, especially apparent with Zeus. While this was likely intentional to give the Gods a heavenly presence, it also made them look hazy and out of focus. But, as I said, 'Wrath of the Titans' remedies that and things never seem to go soft. In general, 'Wrath of the Titans' sports a very satisfactory video transfer.



[img]http://www.hometheatershack.com/gallery/file.php?n=8962[/img]*Audio:* :4.5stars:

As grandiose as the mythical monsters are in this film, the audio presentation equally compares. The stomps of giants are thunderous and the explosions are powerful as well. Bass is large and in abundance throughout the length of the film, but never really bloated. Surround usage matches the LFE in spades and does a wonderful job at enveloping the audience. Dialog comes off coherently even in the most chaotic sequences. Quieter sequences retain surround usage and even low frequency usage to support what is occurring on screen. This film mix does not set any record for low frequency depth or surround activity, but it is absolutely enjoyable to listen to while watching movie. Overall, the audio quality is another pleasantly sufficient aspect to this disc.


*Extras:* :1.5stars:

•	Deleted Scenes
•	Focus Points Featurette
•	Maximum Movie Mode










*Overall:* :3.5stars:

I was intrigued by 'Wrath of the Titans' when it first came to theaters, however I never had gotten around to seeing it. The previous film 'Clash of the Titans' was entertaining enough that I wanted to see where the journey would take me. Sequels often don't do very well, and in general, 'Wrath of the Titans' didn't do so successfully; however, I found myself enjoying and more entertained by this film rather than the first one. I think the cast is well suited and delivers an entertaining film. And as far as a recommendation goes, I'd say it's worth checking out.



*Recommendation: Check it Out!​*






Official Blu-Ray Reviews Scoring


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

Thanks for the review Jon! :T

I saw the first one (and the 1981 version :bigsmile and was not overly impressed so I passed on this one at the theaters. I will now watch it at home as you had me with _"Bass is large and in abundance throughout the length of the film"_....... :bigsmile:


----------



## Dwight Angus (Dec 17, 2007)

Good review Jon. I rented this one recently and was pleasantly surprised with the PQ/AQ. It surpassed Clash of the Titans in every category. I also appreciated the 1.85 aspect ratio. I may buy the BD and add to the library.


----------



## phreak (Aug 16, 2010)

I saw Clash in theater and liked everything about it except the pathetic attempt at 3-D rendering. If this one is so much better a movie, I will pick it up on Blu. 2D-Blu.


----------



## ozar (Feb 12, 2012)

Thanks for the review, Jon Liu! 

I ordered the 2D version of this one for the audio and video alone. It should arrive in another day or two, and hopefully I'll enjoy the rest of the movie enough that I won't feel as though the money was wasted.


----------



## GoNoles (Jul 7, 2012)

I watched it recently and was happy with both the AQ and PQ. Thought it was better than the first as well, and I too liked the aspect ratio.


----------



## Dwight Angus (Dec 17, 2007)

Agreed. I watched the 2d version and thoroughly enjoyed it. Can't comment on the 3d version.


----------



## needspeed52 (Aug 2, 2008)

Also enjoyed it more than the first, liked the full screen, PQ and AQ but it was a bit short, I believe it was under 90 minutes.........?


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

I picked it up and watched it last night - definitely better than the first. And, based on how it ended, I have a feeling we shall see a third installment.....


----------



## ozar (Feb 12, 2012)

My copy is due in tomorrow so I'm looking forward to seeing (and hearing) it! :T


----------



## wgmontgomery (Jun 9, 2011)

I watched this yesterday; the audio (DTS-MA) was fantastic! I agree that it will not set any records for low frequency extension, but the mix was perfect. There was plenty of low frequency detail, and the surrounds were used to perfection.


----------



## ericzim (Jun 24, 2012)

Picked it up last week on BD. Excellent PQ and SQ.


----------



## kingnoob (Mar 12, 2013)

Excellent Movie I would rate it at 85/100. Good story-line , and very good acting. I would have expected the Krakon battle to be longer though.


----------

